# Microsoft is evil



## Cayal (Nov 20, 2008)

The new NXE update has apparently caused the RROD for numerous 360 consoles, coincidentally the originally three year warranty has apparently run out and a Microsoft rep said that the NXE would cause troubles.

I would not be surprised to see Microsoft have an agenda with this stuff. This is simply very pathetic engineering.


----------



## dustinzgirl (Nov 20, 2008)

It shouldn't but it does. It overloads the heat sink.


----------



## Lucien21 (Nov 20, 2008)

Mine works fine.

The NXE is cool.

Installing Fallout 3 on the HDD REALLY cuts down on the noise of the 360.

I seriously dobt is is the sole cause of the RROD.


----------



## dustinzgirl (Nov 20, 2008)

No, its not. RROD occurs because the GPU heat sink gets overloaded. You can fix this yourself if its out of warranty by replacing the heat paste stuff on the GPU. We've done this to three systems bought broken on Ebay, two worked fine and we resold them and bought a truck (lol, 600$ truck) and kept one for the boys for last Christmas. Not to bad, buying them broken at 100$. OK well hubby fixes them, I just buy them and watch him fix them. I'm the overseer. 

NXE has been causing RROD, but the reason it occurs is because the system was flawed in the first place. Crappy design, poor quality control, and lazy engineering. 

They should have taken a project management course, LOL. 

And I don't really like NXE. Its a Wii rip off. They could have done so much better.


----------



## Cayal (Nov 20, 2008)

When have Microsoft ever done something innovative in the past 5 years?


----------



## dustinzgirl (Nov 20, 2008)

Cayal said:


> When have Microsoft ever done something innovative in the past 5 years?



Actually I'd say the last 15...Win 95 and Win XP were the only ones I never had any problems with as far as OS goes. MS Office 07 is OK, has some issues but is navigable. Beta tested Access 08 was not too impressed but eh, whatever.


----------



## Commonmind (Nov 24, 2008)

RROD's are caused by any "uncorrectable" hardware fault, and not just problems with the GPU -- which is why not everyone is able to fix their issues using the home-grown methods you see all over the internet. As for the NXE itself? I'm a fan, if for nothing more than the once confusing and over-crowded GUI has been nixed; I spent far too much time cycling through menus and digging deep into my system to view/play content which should've been much, much more accessible.


----------



## dustinzgirl (Nov 24, 2008)

Commonmind said:


> RROD's are caused by any "uncorrectable" hardware fault, and not just problems with the GPU -- which is why not everyone is able to fix their issues using the home-grown methods you see all over the internet. As for the NXE itself? I'm a fan, if for nothing more than the once confusing and over-crowded GUI has been nixed; I spent far too much time cycling through menus and digging deep into my system to view/play content which should've been much, much more accessible.



Its usually thermal paste though. Haven't seen one that replacing the thermal paste didn't fix yet, but they are out there, and usually that is an internal firmware issue that has to be corrected by MS, and in those cases its not the 3Rings, its all 4, so far as we've seen, but eh. whatever. I'm not advocating the towel fix or penny fix, but if you are good enough with a solder and know how these things work by seeking out the info, you can fix them yourself. Or, if the warranty is intact, just send it to MS, they fix em for free if its within the 3 yrs, which you can find out by looking up the service sticker.


----------

